# Looking for players for D&D discord 24/7 server 18+



## Tamawama48 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello!
We are looking for new members to join our play by post (No mic needed!) chill roleplaying D&D server(18+). We are somewhat new and hoping to expand with more people. We take any level of experience including no experience!
Join the Ocrium Discord Server!
Check out us if you like!
*Game:* D&D 5e
*Group type:* Online
*Experience:* New
*Location/Timezone:* (EST But we accept players from anytime zone)
*Schedule:* ~24/7~
*Roles sought:* DMs / Players
*Game style:* casual roleplay


----------

